# Runtime testing net-libs/libkvkontakte QtWebEngine patch

## asturm

I thought this would be the right place to ask for testing, in case you have a VK account.

- Upstream merge request: https://invent.kde.org/libraries/libkvkontakte/-/merge_requests/1

- Patch can be obtained via `wget https://invent.kde.org/libraries/libkvkontakte/-/merge_requests/1.patch`

- Apply to the package as a user patch: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki//etc/portage/patches#Adding_user_patches

- Make sure dev-qt/qtwebengine is installed and emerge the package

- Runtime test using the Share/SendTo function in kde-apps/gwenview or kde-apps/spectacle using the KIPI interface (USE=kipi)

We know it builds, but it needs someone with an account to test it actually works.

----------

